# Have you tried Crow calls for Coyotes?



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I was talking to a very experienced hunter the other day and he told me about a trick he sometimes uses and says that it works.

Basically he said that if goes to a location where he has hunted before or his other calls have failed that he will break out the crow call. He said that once he gets a bunch of crows interested in him then he starts his electronic call or switches back and fourth from a crow call to a distress call.

I know that coyotes follow crows sometime looking for an easy meal and I could see this working but I am curious to know if any of you guys have tried it? To me this just sounds like another way for to get busted when the crows spot you and start squaking but I guess it could work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have called a fox in with a magpie call before so I can see a crow call working for a coyote.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have also accidently called in a fox while crow calling.


----------

